# Resizing images?



## p0ke (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

I was posting a list of albums to a thread and wanted to add the covers to it. But the covers are always big, and a 250x250 thumbnail would be enough in this case, so I wanted to resize the images. A quick google suggested

```
[IMG width=250 height=250]<url>[/IMG]
```
or

```
[IMG=250x250]<url>[/IMG]
```

would do it, but neither of those worked here. Any chance of having that feature added? For now, I got around this by simply finding 250px versions of the images (from wikipedia for example, you can specify a thumbnail size and it generates it for you), but that's not quite ideal


----------

